# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  داروسازی رشت یا ساری ؟!

## mrminm

سلام دوستان
من میخوام داروسازی برم...
برا اولویت بندی بین ساری و رشت به نتیجه خاصی نرسیدم
البته طبق یه رتبه بندی بین دانشگاها ساری ۶م بود ولی رشت جزو اخریا بود  :Yahoo (21): 
میشه یکم راهنمایی کنید کدوم شهر برا دانشجویی بهتره و اگه از خوابگاهاشون خبر دارید بگید چطورن؟!

----------


## علی..

سلام پیام خصوصی براتون فرستادم.ان شاءالله موفق باشید.

----------


## B_m10m_O

هر کدوم به خونه تون نزدیک تره  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4): 
 بیخیال رتبه بندی ... زیاد مهم نیستن اونا ... غیر از تهران و بهشتی ، بقیه رو به ترتیب نزدیکی به خونه زندگیتون بزنین

----------


## INFERNAL

تا جایی که یادمه دانشگاه رشت خیلی از شهر دوره..ساری بهتره

----------


## علی..

ساری هم دوره 18کیلومترازشهرفاصله داره برای پرستاری ماماییش داخل شهرهست..البته خوابگاه برادران 2تاش داخل دانشگاست که بچه های ورودی میان داخل شهر یه دونه هم داخل شهر برای ترم بالای چندرشته هست،خوابگاه خواهران هم فعلا داخل شهر، امسال یا سال بعداحتمالا خوابگاشون داخل دانشگاه  تاسیس میشه که خیلیاشون میان داخل دانشگاه

----------


## mrminm

> هر کدوم به خونه تون نزدیک تره  
>  بیخیال رتبه بندی ... زیاد مهم نیستن اونا ... غیر از تهران و بهشتی ، بقیه رو به ترتیب نزدیکی به خونه زندگیتون بزنین


راستش زیاد برام دور یا نزدیکی مهم نیس
میخوام برم یه جای خوب یه زندگی جدیدو شروع کنم  :Yahoo (4): 
تهران و بهشتی که عالیه اگه بشه...

----------


## Amin6

رشت

----------


## B_m10m_O

> راستش زیاد برام دور یا نزدیکی مهم نیس
> میخوام برم یه جای خوب یه زندگی جدیدو شروع کنم 
> تهران و بهشتی که عالیه اگه بشه...


تو خوابگاه »زندگی جدید: رو شروع کنید؟  :Yahoo (21):  من که از ترس خوابگاه و رفت و آمد ، حتی از خیر دانشگاه شهید بهشتی گذشتم :Yahoo (4):   .... البته این بستگی به روحیات آدما هم داره ... زندگی خوابگاهی همه اش هم بد نیست. تجربه های خیلی جدیدی بهتون اضافه می کنه و پخته تر و آماده تر می شین ولی سختی های خودش رو هم داره؛ زندگی با غریبه ها توی یک اتاق و دوری از خانواده .. ولی در عوض مسئولیت پذیری و مدیریت خرج و .. رو یاد میگیرین. باید بشینین فکر کنید و  دو کفه ترازو رو مقایسه کنید و یکیشون رو انتخاب کنید... دیگه تصمیم با خودتونه ؛ موفق باشین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mrminm

> تو خوابگاه »زندگی جدید: رو شروع کنید؟  من که از ترس خوابگاه و رفت و آمد ، حتی از خیر دانشگاه شهید بهشتی گذشتم  .... البته این بستگی به روحیات آدما هم داره ... زندگی خوابگاهی همه اش هم بد نیست. تجربه های خیلی جدیدی بهتون اضافه می کنه و پخته تر و آماده تر می شین ولی سختی های خودش رو هم داره؛ زندگی با غریبه ها توی یک اتاق و دوری از خانواده .. ولی در عوض مسئولیت پذیری و مدیریت خرج و .. رو یاد میگیرین. باید بشینین فکر کنید و  دو کفه ترازو رو مقایسه کنید و یکیشون رو انتخاب کنید... دیگه تصمیم با خودتونه ؛ موفق باشین


خب وضعیت شما یکم متفاوته دخترین وابستگیتون بیشتره
میترسین خوابگاه دووم نیارین و چیزای دیگه
اما من بیشتر دوس دارم مستقل شم از خونواده و یکم دورتر باشم تا بتونم خودم زندگیمو اداره کنم نه بقیه ...
هم خوابگاهیا هم فقط روز اول غریبن بعدش  دوست میشین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## B_m10m_O

> خب وضعیت شما یکم متفاوته دخترین وابستگیتون بیشتره
> میترسین خوابگاه دووم نیارین و چیزای دیگه
> اما من بیشتر دوس دارم مستقل شم از خونواده و یکم دورتر باشم تا بتونم خودم زندگیمو اداره کنم نه بقیه ...
> هم خوابگاهیا هم فقط روز اول غریبن بعدش  دوست میشین


البته دختر که نبودم ولی زیادی بچه و کم سن و سال بودم و اینکه به شدت وابسته به خانواده بودم  :Yahoo (21):  الان که یک سال بزرگتر شدم از انتخابم پشیمونم  :Yahoo (21): 
ولی همکلاسی هام که خوابگاهی هستن رو هم میبینم ... مخصوصا کسایی که شهر دورن ... تو طول ترم یک یا دو بار بیشتر نمی تونن سر بزنن خونه ... تو خوابگاه هم که مشکلات خودشون رو دارن ... ولی خ خاطرات شیرین خودش رو داره + تجربه و مستقل شدن و اصطلاحا «مرد شدن» !!!

----------


## Reza.k

> سلام دوستان
> من میخوام داروسازی برم...
> برا اولویت بندی بین ساری و رشت به نتیجه خاصی نرسیدم
> البته طبق یه رتبه بندی بین دانشگاها ساری ۶م بود ولی رشت جزو اخریا بود 
> میشه یکم راهنمایی کنید کدوم شهر برا دانشجویی بهتره و اگه از خوابگاهاشون خبر دارید بگید چطورن؟!


سلام
با اختلاف ساری بهتره.ساری یکی از قطب های داروسازیه و اگه شما اونجا تحصیل کنید چون ساری چنتا از رشته های تخصص داروسازی رو هم ارایه میده و معمولا اساتید هر دانشگاهی برا ی ادامه تحصیل دانشجوهای خودشون رو بیشتر در نظر میگیرن براتون خ خوب میشه و از طرفی داروی گیلان چن سال بیشتر نیست که تاسیس شده(اگه اشتباه نکنم سال 93 یا 91 راه افتاد) ولی خب تر و تازه و نوسازه :Yahoo (1):

----------

